# Paying it forward... (My way)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

No guarantees, some Public, some Not-so-public... some may be covered up, some may be red hot.... go fishing and find out.

From time to time, I'll add to this thread until some complains enough and it gets shut down... So, I'll say "Sorry" now.... :shifty: I have a total of 693 positions, so look for more soon.... all the numbers had fish on them at one point, during the past 20 or so years.... 

Once posted here, I'll delete them from my spreadsheet so I don't post the same numbers more than once.... 


Jim

N29 58.802 W87 12.329
N30 00.622 W87 07.744
N30 02.608 W87 00.347
N30 22.440 W87 16.412
N30 02.608 W87 00.347
N29 56.893 W87 04.360
N30 10.740 W87 25.231

N30 19.554 W87 15.794
N30 00.967 W87 11.972
N29 59.757 W87 00.224
N30 19.553 W87 15.878
N29 59.757 W87 00.224
N30 19.585 W87 15.950
N30 19.595 W87 15.998


----------



## mcarroll312 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice of you Jim. I am sure I can't reach these in my boat but still nice of you.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

This is very generous of you. I have seen captains glance over their shoulder before consulting the little black book.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Are you going to sell any??

Hahaha


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

none of those have any fish. it's just natural bottom.

jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> none of those have any fish. it's just natural bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> jack


Been there and done that, right Jack? Cheers 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> none of those have any fish. it's just natural bottom.
> 
> jack


there is a lot of hard bottom spots in my system.... I'll spend time on hard natural bottom more than any man made structure in the gulf... I mam completely in awe, of the number of anglers that don't really know how to comprehend, what their electronics are telling them....


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> Very nice of you Jim. I am sure I can't reach these in my boat but still nice of you.


I'm not sure if you're serious but these are all in the bay just north of Ft. Pickens campground. Read the numbers, they are all kind of close together actually.

N30 19.554 W87 15.794


N30 19.553 W87 15.878

N30 19.585 W87 15.950
N30 19.595 W87 15.998


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

ST1300rider said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious but these are all in the bay just north of Ft. Pickens campground. Read the numbers, they are all kind of close together actually.
> 
> N30 19.554 W87 15.794
> 
> ...



I didn't look them up, I just assumed. Either way it was nice of Jim to do. I just get bait in the bay, I rarely fish it now, I fished the pier for so many years that all I want to do now is head straight out the pass.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious but these are all in the bay just north of Ft. Pickens campground. Read the numbers, they are all kind of close together actually.
> 
> N30 19.554 W87 15.794
> 
> ...



Luck of the draw...... I grab a few and copy and paste... use 'em, or don't. thats up to you....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Give free numbers and get told you didn't give the good numbers. LMAO


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHAH 



Jim, I am gonna give my boat away for free.


Public, does it come with a full tank of gas?


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for the numbers!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

N29 41.682 w87 21.340
n30 19.845 w87 17.197
n29 41.659 w87 21.413
n30 19.900 w87 17.750
n29 41.117 w87 21.498


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Jim, I'll never make fun of your plum colored leisure suit ever again!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Post me up some catfish numbers Jim.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Post me up some catfish numbers Jim.


Hardhead and sailcat #s are anywhere in the bay when the current isn't moving.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Post me up some catfish numbers Jim.


You don't want his numbers for them. Him and his brother don't catch near 50%.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Realtor said:


> Luck of the draw...... I grab a few and copy and paste... use 'em, or don't. thats up to you....


It wasn't a slam, I'm glad to see numbers in the bay. I was just telling boat dude his boat should be able to make some of the numbers. My 19' boat doesn't go out very far very often!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Jim I will try them out soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Thanks! Little guys like me appreciate all the help we can get.


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks! Do you have any out of Panama City?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you, sir


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

that's just great...3 hours away from the boat which is getting worked on...and a fist full of numbers....grrrr. Seriously.. for an imported guy like me Thanks


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim, this is very kind of you and I am sure there are many who need them. I also hope the users who fish go out of their way to privately thank you after they catch a few for dinner off these.
I will admit, I would never give up willingly any of my numbers to anyone, my hat is tipped to you sir.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Those 29ers should be hot!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> Those 29ers should be hot!


yep,
29north and 87west are nipple numbers.

jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Is your charter business for sale price going down since your giving numbers away?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Jim has 100,000,000 numbers.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

boat-dude said:


> jim has 100,000,000 numbers.


9999981


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ST1300rider said:


> I'm not sure if you're serious but these are all in the bay just north of Ft. Pickens campground. Read the numbers, they are all kind of close together actually.
> 
> N30 19.554 W87 15.794
> 
> ...



pensacola bay
30.4159° N, 87.1323° W


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Is your charter business for sale price going down since your giving numbers away?


No, you think I'll give the good ones up first? Amateur...... ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Realtor said:


> No, you think I'll give the good ones up first? Amateur...... ha ha ha ha ha


You never know, theirs some pretty squirrely characters on here


----------



## Topher777 (Feb 23, 2017)

*New to Area*

Very nice of you to share your numbers. I am new here and have not had much luck. Perhaps I am not using the right bait, or need a bigger boat lol. If you really feel friendly, I would not mind having your spreadsheet. You could email it to [email protected]

Thank you. I will keep fishing until I find them.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Topher777 said:


> Very nice of you to share your numbers. I am new here and have not had much luck. Perhaps I am not using the right bait, or need a bigger boat lol. If you really feel friendly, I would not mind having your spreadsheet. You could email it to [email protected]
> 
> Thank you. I will keep fishing until I find them.


He gives out a hand full of his numbers and now you want all of them? Lol 

Btw thanks alot for the numbers entered them in and a few are in some areas I fish will try to check them out next time I am in the areas


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Topher777 said:


> Very nice of you to share your numbers. I am new here and have not had much luck. Perhaps I am not using the right bait, or need a bigger boat lol. If you really feel friendly, I would not mind having your spreadsheet. You could email it to [email protected]
> 
> Thank you. I will keep fishing until I find them.


bait, bigger boat, numbers? all you need is some fishing buddies that know how to fish. :whistling:

jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Topher777 said:


> Very nice of you to share your numbers. I am new here and have not had much luck. Perhaps I am not using the right bait, or need a bigger boat lol. If you really feel friendly, I would not mind having your spreadsheet. You could email it to [email protected]
> 
> Thank you. I will keep fishing until I find them.


What kind of boat? I may be looking for a ride someday....:yes:

N30 05.830 W87 08.149
N30 06.007 W87 10.049
N30 14.168 W87 09.705
N30 11.248 W87 14.122
N30 05.970 W87 10.134


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Jim, I didn't know you were related to Strikelines.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> Jim, I didn't know you were related to Strikelines.


:whistling: I'm sure he's bouncing these off his database...


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Jim.. BIL and I are always looking for guest who can teach and show. HydraSport 2596 w twin 250's in Mels marina..thanks for the #'s you get a file on the memory in your name


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good karma


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Realtor said:


> What kind of boat? I may be looking for a ride someday....:yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can always get a ride on the wet horn jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

N30 06.410 w87 10.277
n30 06.132 w87 11.665
n30 06.172 w87 11.645
n30 06.185 w87 11.635
n30 06.252 w87 11.597
n30 07.019 w87 12.341
n30 10.795 w87 17.699
n30 06.071 w87 10.228


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> Jim.. BIL and I are always looking for guest who can teach and show. HydraSport 2596 w twin 250's in Mels marina..thanks for the #'s you get a file on the memory in your name



Thanks, where is Mel's marina?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> Thanks, where is Mel's marina?



Heading to PCB, the marina on the GB side of Bob Sykes on the left (fishing bridge side).


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> N30 06.410 w87 10.277
> n30 06.132 w87 11.665
> n30 06.172 w87 11.645
> n30 06.185 w87 11.635
> ...


I'm disappointed. Ain't a one of them Joe Pattis.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I will say Jim gave a lot of public areas.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I will say Jim gave a lot of public areas.


Grinch.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That a circle hook? :whistling:


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Realtor said:


> N30 06.410 w87 10.277
> n30 06.132 w87 11.665
> n30 06.172 w87 11.645
> n30 06.185 w87 11.635
> ...


Thanks very very much! I’ll take all the help I can get. Hopefully my kids and I can make memories on these numbers, as well as the ones shared above! 

We’re relatively new to the area and still trying to find our way to fish. We’re mostly catch and release. The boys just love catching fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Some nice BIG Snappa in these holes. Boat Dude, this ones for you. 


N30 09.250 W86 59.000
N30 18.667 W86 34.167
N30 17.667 W86 28.250
N30 07.667 W86 26.000
N30 27.750 W86 20.583
N30 00.167 W86 20.000
n30.4558263 w87.2224817
N30 28.500 W86 17.000
N30 00.167 W86 14.667
N30 09.167 W86 12.333
N30 13.917 W86 04.667
N30 04.417 W86 03.667


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah maybe I can get towed there and back. lol


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

​


Boat-Dude said:


> Yeah maybe I can get towed there and back. lol


To far east for ya?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

stevenattsu said:


> To far east for ya?



just a yittle. I will have to say I am starting to get the bigger boat itch.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> just a yittle. I will have to say I am starting to get the bigger boat itch.


I have one of those for sale too. and it comes with ALL the numbers....


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> I have one of those for sale too. and it comes with ALL the numbers....





Id have to sell my house.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Id have to sell my house.


I can help you do that too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I feel a loop of chaos.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I feel a loop of chaos.


It's meant to be Brother....


----------



## haulingrass (Aug 8, 2016)

keep it up,capitalism at its finest jim,,,Roll on


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

canygaar said:


> Thanks very very much! I’ll take all the help I can get. Hopefully my kids and I can make memories on these numbers, as well as the ones shared above!
> 
> 
> 
> We’re relatively new to the area and still trying to find our way to fish. We’re mostly catch and release. The boys just love catching fish.




My wife grew up here, she still keeps up with some of her peeps, but I grew up in North Carolina. Joined the forum about 7 years ago when we started visiting here to see her folks (FIL is retired Navy); I was a complete salt-noob (still am, relatively speaking), moved here about 3 and 1/2 years ago. Some of the PFF members have really been good to me, and I've learned a lot from the folks on this site. My son is 7. I'm trying to groom the fishing itch and it seems to be taking. Started inshore, and I've only just begun learning the offshore stuff, but it's been fun so far. Get a lead or have an idea, spend a lot of time doing what I call 'sonar work and scout fishing' but it seems to be slowly paying off. Biggest challenge is finding the time to spend fishing - family and job demand most of my time, and a lot of our water time has been going to the beach or Robertson Island for the kid, or taking my FIL fishing since it's hard for him to get out on his own these days, but showing him a good day of fishing and watching our son's love of the water develop has been worth it. My neighbor is a retired Marine who moved here from the lowcountry of South Carolina couple years ago, and we've been collaborating on what we've learned and sharing the things we try out. One of my wife's good high school friends used to be a charter captain before he started driving the big ships for the rigs; he's helped us out as well. 

Point being, posts like these offering some nuggets of info that folks can use to kickstart their own exploration are very helpful and appreciated. 







































How old are your boys, Canygaar?


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

Just chiming in that many of us really appreciate your generosity. I fish out of the Destin pass. And new enough that I do not automatically know where these numbers are. I’ve fished a few miles out from Hurlburt, but that is as far west as I have gone. Those were four chicken coops someone shared. When we fished them this summer, we didn’t have any luck. Will fish move back in at some point? 

My unit has some numbers toward Pensacola from the previous owner, but I’ve never gone. Maybe I need to pick him up and will lunch close to his house around Gulf Shores.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Jim. Really appreciate it. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Scott


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It feels like Christmas every day. Thanks Jim.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

SurfRidr said:


> canygaar said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks very very much! I’ll take all the help I can get. Hopefully my kids and I can make memories on these numbers, as well as the ones shared above!
> ...


Wow. Thanks for sharing! I share your experience and I also have trouble finding time to fish, especially when the family + work are so demanding. 

We love fishing here. We also moved here from NC about 1.5 years ago. My oldest son (6.5 years) is hooked. He loves fishing. So do our 2.5 yr old twins. Although they don’t quite understand how to fish, they get very excited when somebody catches a fish on the boat...they also love playing with fish in the bait well. Great for chumming, when you have plenty of bait. Lol. Not so great when they throw what little bait you have into the water while I’m setting the anchor and/or helping my other son. My wife usually watches and laughs as she hold our 6 month old.

So yes, if any of y’all see crazy people on a 23’ proline with 4 young kids screaming, that’s me!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

canygaar said:


> Wow. Thanks for sharing! I share your experience and I also have trouble finding time to fish, especially when the family + work are so demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, nice! Yeah, my 7 year old has a hard time leaving the bait alone, too. Well if you see us out, feel free to stop and say hi anytime! We're in a 23 foot NauticStar coastal.











Where from in North Carolina? I grew up in Greensboro and we moved here from High Point. Were you on the NCAngler.com forum by any chance?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

and, on a damp Sunday morning....

N30 19.586 W87 14.987
N30 19.590 W87 14.975
N30 19.587 W87 14.990
N30 09.036 W87 13.689
N30 13.953 W87 12.125
N30 06.881 W87 32.685
N30 04.754 W87 11.384
N30 11.333 W87 13.057
N28 14.211 W89 48.447
N30 08.011 W86 59.586


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jim, your like the gift that keeps giving. Merry Christmas to you, yours, and all the PFF family!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Jim, your like the gift that keeps giving. Merry Christmas to you, yours, and all the PFF family!
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


 Merry Christmas to you as well....


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Mel's Marina is actually Santa Rosa Yacht club,Gulf Breeze at the north end of Bob Sykes

about ready to call my Brother in Law and tell him i got him a present ..."your numbers" Bawahahah

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! hug the little ones!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Sailorboy said:


> Mel's Marina is actually Santa Rosa Yacht club,Gulf Breeze at the north end of Bob Sykes
> 
> about ready to call my Brother in Law and tell him i got him a present ..."your numbers" Bawahahah
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! hug the little ones!


lol Merry Christmas, Re-gifting is AWESOME!!.... he he


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I've only fished this area several times, however, I could not get anything off the bottom. Someone with electric reels go try here, drop down a 3-5 LB butterflied bait, (takes to long to get a live bait down...) anything from Bonita, to what ever you have, use a larger hook. (at least a 13/0 circle) to even get connected, anything smaller will fail, you'll need some weight too.... Happy Hunting and... Merry Christmas... Oh, spend some time here, the fish are sometimes off the structure... (hunt, Hint, post pictures of what you winch up.... )

N29 45.282 W87 15.122
N29 44.264 W87 12.514
N29 43.533 W87 10.389
N29 43.446 W87 10.140
N29 45.143 W87 14.824
N29 43.375 W87 09.928
N29 43.189 W87 09.395
N29 42.870 W87 08.473
N29 44.989 W87 14.490
N29 44.869 W87 14.222
N29 44.761 W87 13.948
N29 44.660 W87 13.663
N29 44.168 W87 12.234
N29 44.557 W87 13.422
N29 44.082 W87 11.986
N29 43.996 W87 11.735
N29 43.899 W87 11.455
N29 43.803 W87 11.171
N29 43.704 W87 10.887
N29 43.618 W87 10.638


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

N29 59.676 w87 43.050
n29 59.696 w87 42.986
n28 09.635 w89 12.939
n29 29.320 w86 56.298
n30 10.947 w87 14.355
n30 06.711 w87 11.917
n30 11.585 w87 06.708
n30 11.781 w87 06.730
n30 11.803 w87 06.830
n30 14.099 w87 09.726
n30 11.575 w87 06.637
n29 59.721 w87 05.141


----------

